# Agatha Christie



## cmgmaxim (Sep 18, 2004)

Hey everyone,

Did you hear about Agatha Christie? She wrote a mystery stories? Is she great writer? 

Christy


----------



## daniela (Sep 18, 2004)

Agatha Christie is pretty good.  She gets repetitive in her stories after a while, though.  I loved reading her books when I was younger, but as I have learned more about writing, I have not been able to sit down and enjoy one of Christie's novels without spotting many errors.  Still, she is a fun author to read.  I recommend _Ten Little Indians_ and _The Orient Express_.

--DM--


----------



## cmgmaxim (Sep 19, 2004)

I know "the ten little Indians" and did read it. Also, I remembered the movie in 1930's or 1940's (not remember exactly). 

Christy


----------



## LoneWolf (Sep 29, 2004)

I like Agatha Christies a lot, though I haven't been reading her works as much as I used to. Usually the wife kills the husband, or vice versa (at least in the ones I've read)...as daniela said, repetitive. But I love _And Then There was One_..my fave by far.


----------

